# Natives iguanas



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

This iguanas(Cyclura cornuta) live only in Puerto Rico (in mona island) is an endangered species.
They are beautiful...


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

2


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

3


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow those are beautiful! Do you see much of them around your area?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

no, this iggys live in Mona island,about a 47 miles of where i live.
is a really small poblation.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are sweet iggies


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

damn them are some fat iguanas









they look awesome


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> damn them are some fat iguanas :laugh:
> 
> they look awesome


 That's what I was going to say! They appear to be doing well now. My guess is they are endangered because either people used to eat them (or their eggs). Do you know if this was true?

Very cool pics!


----------

